# Portillo in Chelmsford



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

BBC2 tomorrow at 6.30pm, the program Great British Railway Journeys comes to Chelmsford andMichael Portillo makes a visit to the Sandford Mill museum and talks to the curator, Jeff Bowles, probably on a Marconi subject.

It will probably be a fleeting glimpse, as is the way of TV but there might be something of interest.


----------



## alaric (Feb 27, 2012)

In the late 1950s I frequently used Chelmsford railway station, it was a really scruffy, dirty place in those days. One day, I was pleasantly surprised to find when getting off a train from London, that the platform and stairs down to street level had been given a good makeover.
On my return journey I realised that only half the station had been given the treatment, the other side remained scruffy for years afterwards.
The reason? The Queen had alighted from a London train, but did not use the station for her return journey.
I wonder if the constant smell of new paint that preceded her every journey to the sticks fooled her?
Moving on to Portillo. I never liked or rated him as an MP, but I do like his train journeys. I just wish the Bradshaws introduction could be changed occasionally.
I also like his appearances on the Thursday BBC2 'This Week' programme, he often talks a lot of sense. I think if he stood again he would get elected. But I still would not vote for him.


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

Michael Portillo once worked for Ocean Transport and Trading, but he was an office wallah, I doubt if he ever saw one of their ships.


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Gentlemen,

STOP. 

Andy has already deleted endless post on this. I have also done so this morning. It was a simple comment that there maybe something in the programme about Marconi - nothing to do with politics or the presenter.

Hawkey01


----------

